# Applet "out of memory"



## ViSPer (26. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meinem Applet, ich benötige für eine aufwendige Grafikanwendung rund 300 MB Ram, dies kann ich ja bei einer Anwendung mit dem Paramter -Xmx512M reservieren, bei JWS mit max-heap-size="512m" und wenn ich Zugriff auf den Zielrechner habe auch bei einem "normalen" Applet in dem ich dies in den Java Einstellungen für Applets folgendes als Parameter für die JVM für ALLE Applets setze -Xmx512M.

Nun mein Problem, ich habe:
- KEINE Anwendung
- KEIN JWS
- KEINEN Zugriff auf den Zielrechner
Wie kann ich also der Java Virtual Maschine klar machen, dass sie mir bitte 512 MB max reserviert?
Oder genereller, wie kann ich der JVM einen Paramter übergeben, wenn ich ein "normales" Applet benutze?

Ich benutze folgenden HTML Code zur Einbindung des Applets:

```
<applet 
		width=800 
		height=700 
		archive="Archive.jar" 
		code="StartKlasse"
>
</applet>
```

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Apr 2006)

Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber kann man das nicht nur clientseitig einstellen?


----------



## ViSPer (26. Apr 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber kann man das nicht nur clientseitig einstellen?



Mmh, das wäre sehr §$%§$.

Aber ich habe bereits das "gesamte" Netz durchwühlt und nichts gefunden, das würde somindest erklären wieso.

Jedoch, warum kann man es dann bei JWS, wieso wird es da anders gehandelt?

*leichter Frustanfall*


----------

